# Used Car Sweet Spot



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm using 200k miles as the useful life of a vehicle. Some will get more, some less. The average used car has been not had meticulous maintenance performed. Time itself will wear out a vehicle with 0 miles on it. Looking for a vehicle as close to 100k, more or less. So, do I want a newer vehicle with higher miles, or an older vehicle with the same or less miles? Im leaning towards the newer with higher miles. This tells me it is a vehicle that has a lot of freeway miles. Thoughts please.


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd certainly shoot for newer car with higher miles for purpose of Uber. Well maintained high mileage car is better than low mileage car with poor maintenance.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I agree. I guess it's a I'll know when I see it type of thing. Looking at a 2004 Dodge Neon, 140k, $2000.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I like your idea, just be mindful of the year so it won't age out in Feb.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Just know most cars require a heft service around 100k miles. I usually stay away from cars with 85k-110k miles. Usually by 120k miles the major services have been completed


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Just know most cars require a heft service around 100k miles. I usually stay away from cars with 85k-110k miles. Usually by 120k miles the major services have been completed


How would you know any major services have been completed at any time? The car's age ain't going to tell you that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> How would you know any major services have been completed at any time?


The cleanliness of parts.
A clean engine bay.
Parts that aren't stamped by the manufacturer.
Receipts.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> How would you know any major services have been completed at any time? The car's age ain't going to tell you that.


Google maintains schedule on the vehicle you're interested also look into when certain parts fail. 
Most cars will have a reciept for work done also major work is a lot of times reported to car fax. You can go in to a dealership also and while they won't give you a full historythey will answer yes or no to if the work has been done.

Don't let a clean engine bay fool you either a good dealership or private seller will clean the engine bay. If it's really clean take it on a 30 minute test drive and then look around seals etc... 
Don't just look for it to drip out as most modern cars have protective covers that hide dripping fluids


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A newer car with high mileage will depreciate a lot. For uber x a 2008 to 2010 car with reasonable mileage is a good acquisition


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> How would you know any major services have been completed at any time? The car's age ain't going to tell you that.


You cant take a vehicle anywhere anymore that isn't going to enter the mileage and work performed into a data base that you can see on CarFax. If the work was done in under a shade tree, there will still be receipts for parts. Having work done is a selling point, seller will want you to know about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My cars sweet spot is around the gas filler tube. It likes being rubbed there before I stick the nozzle in . . .


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Here: http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=796543&highlight=depreciation

Go nuts. This is the research I did to look at depreciation by miles as opposed to by age, for 8 sedans that are on my candidate list for replacement vehicles in the next year or so.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Neon is a $200 car not a $2000 car.

Do some more research on what cars are good and what cars suck.

For $2000 cash I'd be looking at 06-07 Impala, Taurus, Malibu, Sonata, Optima. Or consider saving up to $3000 and look at 05-06 Accord and Camry.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

occupant said:


> Neon is a $200 car not a $2000 car.
> 
> Do some more research on what cars are good and what cars suck.
> 
> For $2000 cash I'd be looking at 06-07 Impala, Taurus, Malibu, Sonata, Optima. Or consider saving up to $3000 and look at 05-06 Accord and Camry.


 Yea, Neon is not a great car. It does get pretty high MPG in the 30s, and it's KBB ratings aren't too bad. There are better deals when looking at the 6 cyl vehicles you suggest.


----------

